# Strange thread-local storage error

## dweebs0r

Anyone have any ideas?  I'm not sure what I've done to break glx support.

When I try a 'glxinfo' command or load a program that uses glx (armagetron) I get this error:

cannot set up thread-local storage: kernel too old for thread-local storage support

The only thing I have done lately is installed the newest glibc-2.3.4.20040619

I tried re-emerging armagetron without success.  Not sure how I broke things.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## dweebs0r

Also mplayer.  I am recompiling X now.  Can I downgrade back to my previous glibc?

Appreciate any help.

--Dweebs0r

----------

## dweebs0r

Ok, I emerged the latest kernel 2.4.26 (was 2.4.25) and am still getting the same error so its not a kernel thing.

--Dweebs

----------

## ctenet

ahh i am getting same problem

i also got a new glibc recently

any ideas anyone?

i have 2.4.26 as well

i was planning on switching to 2.6 soon anyway, but i don't know if that would help.

btw seems to be all opengl stuff - glxgears fails with same error

----------

## dweebs0r

I am currently downgrading glibc even though it warns you not to.

Lets see how many things I break with this.

--Dweebs

----------

## matrixhax0r

yep, same here!

Also happens to break partiview (particle viewer by NASC)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1336877#1336877

We should probably submit a bug report?

EDIT: I submited the bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56833

----------

## dweebs0r

Which glibc did you go with?  Everything is working now but I downgraded all the way to glibc 2.3.3.20040420.  Just curious if I could go higher or not.  If it aint broke, blah blah blah.

--Dweebs

----------

## pengu

 *dweebs0r wrote:*   

> Ok, I emerged the latest kernel 2.4.26 (was 2.4.25) and am still getting the same error so its not a kernel thing.
> 
> --Dweebs

 

What about your linux-headers?

Which version u use?

----------

## dweebs0r

root@localhost jody # emerge -p linux-headers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22

emerge -p vanilla-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.4.26

root@localhost jody # emerge -p glibc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619 [2.3.3.20040420]

----------

## pengu

 *dweebs0r wrote:*   

> root@localhost jody # emerge -p linux-headers
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

   Latest version available: 2.3.4.20040619

   Latest version installed: 2.3.4.20040619

on my system it require the linux26-headers

and so it cannot be used with a 2.4.x kernel

$ /lib/libc.so.6

GNU C Library 20040619 release version 2.3.4, by Roland McGrath et al.

Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

Compiled by GNU CC version 3.4.1  (Gentoo Linux 3.4.1, ssp-3.4-2, pie-8.7.6.3).

Compiled on a Linux 2.6.6 system on 2004-07-12.

Available extensions:

        GNU libio by Per Bothner

        crypt add-on version 2.1 by Michael Glad and others

        NPTL 0.61 by Ulrich Drepper

        BIND-8.2.3-T5B

        NIS(YP)/NIS+ NSS modules 0.19 by Thorsten Kukuk

Thread-local storage support included.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/bugs.html>.

No problem for me because I use a 2.6.x kernel

$ uname -a

Linux Zombie 2.6.7-gentoo-r9 #1 Fri Jul 9 23:51:53 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```
$ genlop -i glibc

 * sys-libs/glibc

   Total builds: 7

   Global build time: 7 hours, 12 minutes and 48 seconds.

   Average merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 49 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619

   Install date: Mon Jul 12 23:57:55 2004

   USE="nls nptl -pic -build -erandom -hardened -makecheck -multilib -debug"

   CFLAGS=" -mcpu=athlon-xp -pipe -freorder-blocks -O2"

```

----------

## ctenet

ah

i think it is that i am using distcc with a 2.6 system.

i am now reemerging it with features=""

hopefully will work after

----------

## ctenet

argh the problem is still persisting

here is my emerge info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.5.1

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r0, 2.4.26-gentoo-r3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.26-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apm avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dedicated dvd encode esd foomaticdb gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gtk gtk2 guile imlib java jpeg libg++ libwww lirc mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline scanner sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype usb x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

anything else i should try reemerging without distcc? (btw i am not using it at all anymore because i'm afraid more will happen)

PS: here's uname -a as well. if any other info would help pleaase let me know

```
Linux chrisgentoo 2.4.26-gentoo-r3 #1 Sun Jul 4 02:56:39 EST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

thanks in advance for any help resolving this issue

----------

## dweebs0r

I think it only affects users of the 2.4 kernel.  I recently upgraded to 2.6 I'm going to try it again and see how it goes.

--Dweebs

----------

## matrixhax0r

I just upgraded to 2.6 too. Just do a 'emerge gentoo-dev-sources', and install the kernel like normal (except use 'make && make modules_install' instead of 'make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install'). It's also a very good idea to read the udev primer at [link]http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html[/link].

Before you recompile glibc, you need to get new linux headers ('emerge -C linux-headers' followed by a 'emerge linux26-headers').

Then  :Very Happy:  you need to include ntpl in your use flags and 'emerge glibc'. (You have to reboot into the 2.6 kernel before emerging glibc).

This should fix the issue! It did for me!

BTW: I learned the hard way that if you are using bootsplash, do not use developement-sources. It seems like in 2.6.8 they changed a bunch of stuff in frambuffer.

Good luck!Last edited by matrixhax0r on Fri Jul 16, 2004 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dweebs0r

Well, the 2.6 kernel didn't completely fix the problem.

Everything works without errors but glapps dont work completely right.

glxgears is slow and tuxracer seems to move as if in software mode.

I am downgrading again.

--Dweebs

----------

## dweebs0r

I take it back.  The nvidia problem was solved after reemerging nvidia-kernel and glx.  The problem definitly lies with the 2.4 series kernel, glx, and glibc-2.3.4.20040619.  Everything working peachy keen now (except quake 2 and thats a whole different thread, hehe).

--Dweebs

----------

## ctenet

well umm after coming back from vacation i updated a bunch of stuff and now it works fine

----------

## dweebs0r

I am not going to update until I have to.  I have updated everything on my emerge -upD world except glibc.  I just had to many problems.  The problems people are having with cedega alsa has to do with this glibc.  When I downgraded, cedega/frozen bubble all of the glx apps that were giving me probs were corrected.  So, if it aint broke, I aint gonna upgrade it.    :Laughing: 

--Dweebs

----------

## dweebs0r

I am not going to update until I have to.  I have updated everything on my emerge -upD world except glibc.  I just had to many problems.  The problems people are having with cedega alsa has to do with this glibc.  When I downgraded, cedega/frozen bubble all of the glx apps that were giving me probs were corrected.  So, if it aint broke, I aint gonna upgrade it.    :Laughing: 

--Dweebs

----------

## quag7

I had this same problem recently and was following this thread.  I updated to 2.6.7 kernel and (probably unnecessarily and perhaps even ill-advisedly) 2.6 headers, then wound up doing an emerge -e world.

I no longer experience this problem, and, even with the latest of just about everything, my system is once again rock-stable.

This was an extreme action to take; I just used the initial problem as an excuse or catalyst to go to kernel 2.6.x - I'd been avoiding it, but I figured what the hell, this was as good an excuse as any.

For whatever reason now my DVD burner works 4x as fast.

----------

## ctenet

dvd burner 4x as fast, eh?

that gives me an excuse to switch to 2.6.

too bad i'm going away tomorrow, but i can do it when i get back

----------

## pubecon

bah!  I like 2.4 over 2.6, I forget why.  Perhaps it was the fight I had (and won) getting the bootsplash to work.

is there no way around this problem other than to update to 2.6?

----------

## matrixhax0r

Bootsplash works with the most recent gentoo-dev-sources. Won't with development sources I think. (read my other post  :Smile: )

----------

